# USB wireless for ibook (G3)



## kevin3224 (Aug 1, 2007)

I just buy an USB wireless for my ibook (panther).  After I install the driver, I can't open up the USB utility software.  I don't even know why it didn't show wireless icon.  

Please help me setup this USB wireless.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 1, 2007)

What is the exact brand and model of the USB Wireless device?


----------



## kevin3224 (Aug 1, 2007)

brand for the USB wireless (add logix)


----------



## kevin3224 (Aug 1, 2007)

Install driver for USB WiFi (brand add/logix).  After I install the driver, I restart a computer.  Then select system preference -> network -> then I don't know what to do after this.  I am stuck at this network setup to make my USB WiFi works.  After I open system preference -> network -> it show wireless then at the bottom have 4 tabs.
first tab -> TCP/IP -> configure (Using PPP)
second tab -> PPPoE -> check using PPPoE
third tab -> AppleTalk (everything gray out)
fourth tab -> Proxies (I didn't check anything)

How do I configure to make my network recognize the driver USB WiFi that I just install.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Aug 3, 2007)

kevin3224 said:


> Install driver for USB WiFi (brand add/logix).  After I install the driver, I restart a computer.  Then select system preference -> network -> then I don't know what to do after this.  I am stuck at this network setup to make my USB WiFi works.  After I open system preference -> network -> it show wireless then at the bottom have 4 tabs.
> first tab -> TCP/IP -> configure (Using PPP)
> second tab -> PPPoE -> check using PPPoE
> third tab -> AppleTalk (everything gray out)
> ...



Check 'configure networkports' and enable the wifi port. Might be done already (as you see WiFi). Select the tcp/ip settings and try to find access points (a list should appear if any available in your neighbourhood. Select one (unprotected should work be, at least for testing). If you find access points, your card is up and running.


Good luck, Kees


----------

